# Dwarf blue ram cichlid tank mates ?



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm wonderingwould one of these guys may do as a single mid lvl feeder/swimmer in a 20 g tank. Some say a pairis best but some ppl suggest only have one so it won't get territorial also I know its a cichlid but iv also been told that these and the Bolivian ram is very peaceful and so I'm wondering now who is an appropriate tank mate , I'll most likely move some of my kuhlli loachs in and possibly a ruby shark or2x city's or 2x Otto cats and an apple snail then I wanted to put in 3-5 small guppies , probably feeder/wild type . Or some black bar /hybrid , the biggest thing would be like a lyretail fancy guppies but nothing big and nothing with large finnage to entice a nip . This is a bit full looking in a list so I know it will only be half this in the end but I mainly just want to know what others think as far as might it work ? Or I'd or could get ugly throw me some ideas. If the Ram is going to get aggressive more than I think I will choose a paradise or blue powdered dwarf or something. Like them but is much rather have a Ram.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

In general paradise fish or gouramis will be much more aggressive and will definateny get larger than ram.I have GBRs in my community and they are peaceful and shy(for me).They keep to themslves and are very beautiful.A pair would IMO be fine,ad sexing them is not the easiest(especially when small at LFS{or stressed}).The easiest way to tell the female for me is looking for red belly.


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

I have 4 rams, they are wusses. They dont chase anything but each other and thats only sometimes. I keep mine with corys, angels, and Imma get some kind of tetras as soon as I figure out what is pretty and wont fit in the angels mouth. The angels do chase the rams sometimes tho bout to move them over into a bigger tank so they will hopefully be busy swimming around and pestering each other and not mah rams. They are really cool fish. Id get rid of the angels just to keep my rams if I had to. I wouldnt put them with rams unless u know the angel isnt a punk. If I had just my rams Id have like 30 neons, corys, the rams, and some other small colorful fish...not guppies tho.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks to you both , that settles it then , I think they will make a welcome addition to my new tank build. I'm going to keep them with my wild and wild hybrid guppies/endlers.and most likely a plethora of loachs and inverts


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

keep in mind the most peaceful ram will get extremely aggressive if they are paired up and have a spawn..they will fight the biggest fish in the tank to death to protect those eggs

Rick


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Well that being said , I'm really not interested in them breeding exactly , I wouldn't mind but its not why I wa.t them , so should I possibly look fir 2 of the same sex or will that cause territory issues . Or should I possibly just have one or Do you think it will stress them being the only one .. ?


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

my experience with them is with males there will definitely be territory issues..almost all the females i have had if you put them in the same tank there will be a dominat female and that could cause issues. i had 5 females at one time the dominant female chase the other 4 until they were so stressed out they just hung at the top of the tank..thats when my multi tank syndrome started.

Rick


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I think you will enjoy them.jus keep an eye on them for awhile.


----------

